# Happy Memorial Day



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

From my two Doodle Dandies. Anyone having cookouts, parades or celebrations, I wish you great weather and a great time.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*One cute photo*

You made my day!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's so cute, hope you take them to a parade so others can see them!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Now that is so cute Doodle Dandies. I love the little red ruffle....to cute. Yep, you have go to parade them around town!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

How adorable!!!!!!!!
Send them to my house!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I wish we could go to a parade but it's a work day for me. No day off. Poor me.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Where do you work that you have to go in today???


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I work from home but still have to work (medical offices). If it dries up, we can walk tonight with their harnesses. And we walked yesterday.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sorry you have to work! My husband is home today, we're sitting on the couch drinking coffee and all the kids, fur and human are sleeping. :tea:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Sorry you have to work! My husband is home today, we're sitting on the couch drinking coffee and all the kids, fur and human are sleeping. :tea:


Awwww. You and DH enjoy that lovely peace and quiet while you can. Enjoy your hubby and your coffee. The simplest moments are the best.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Sharlene, those harnesses are adorable!!

Happy Memorial Day to you and the pups!


----------

